# Old Style Model 41



## aeronut04 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm looking at the older styled model 41s, the Buck Rogers look a like, 
are these really supposed to be selling as high as they are, $1100.00 on up?
Like New in box, or new with no box. 
I can see the older styles for sale, no compensator, but the earlier versions in the 5-700.00 range. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Areonut if you go over on the S&W site you will see the prices on the older Smiths are on the way up in all the hot models. Some are selling for as much as you can buy a new one for. Good luck on your hunt.


----------

